# How many does can a buck breed in a day?



## daniel-delarosa (Oct 16, 2011)

I going to try rebreeding my two does today.  I have 5 other does that will be ready to breed 5 weeks after the first two does kindle.  I was just wondering how many he could handle in a day.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 17, 2011)

i have bred a buck to 2 does in a day and had both have kits several times. the biggest litters were the first bred had 5 and the second had 9 kits. as long as spread out over the day to give the buck a break i'd do 2-3 in a day shouldn't hurt anything. wait 2-3 weeks and do the others to allow better fertility rate.


----------



## Citylife (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say that depends on your buck and how the doe is acting.  I have had a buck not be able to get the job done but put her in with the other one and the mood changes so to speak.  I tend to breed two girls on the same day.  That way I have an extra mother to foster babies if need be.  

the lady with 4 dogs, a foster dog, 5 city chickens, 6 florida white meat rabbits and their kits and a snake


----------



## homesteader (Oct 24, 2011)

HERE ON THE HOMESTEAD I KEEP 8 DOES AND 1 BUCK. MY BUCK HAS NO PROBLEM HANDLING 3 DOES A DAY. AVG LITTER SIZE IS 10 SOMETIMES 14. I USE THEM FOR MEAT AND SELL THE REST TO CUSTOMERS THAT I'VE MET THREW THE YEARS. HOPE IT HELPS JOE.


----------



## home-sweet-home (Nov 11, 2011)

Well apparently 3 is not a problem. MY 14 yr old daughter has a colony with 3 does and a buck. They all seem to be pg and seem to be all close (all are pulling fur and making their nest)


----------

